# Honor what does this mean?



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Two dogs at the line, or in a blind, and one dog is sent for the bird, the other has to stay or honor.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you.

So having your dog respect the other dog and to realize that not everything is for them they need to take turns. Is that right? Cause then that would make sence he would tell that to the other guy about his dog.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is a valuable skill for a hunting dog. If you go hunting with a bunch of buddies, it will be rare that only one of you will bring a dog. The dogs must respect that they only go to get the birds they are sent for. If your dog tries to retrieve birds he is not sent for it can cause a fight, disruption in the blind that will disturb the hunt etc. A dog like this will often cause its owner to be disinvited from future hunts.:no: For this reason the honour is a mandatory exercise in all testing levels beyond the WC and JH--it is a skill required of a functional gundog.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much. I will be working on this with pup from the get go.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and it is REAL hard for water obsessed goldens to do an honor when the other dog gets to go swimming and pick up the duck ! ! !


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Very critical for you pup to sit quietly and watch another dog work. Do it as often as you can. It can get expensive and cost you fabric ask me how I know. Practice without the blind. I have yet to honor behind a blind. And when you honor make sure he can see it all and preferably a little ahead of "the line"(or working dog). You may even see a "walk up honor"


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I meant in a duck blind while really hunting, not at a hunt test. All is in view at a hunt test, makes it that much more fun!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> Very critical for you pup to sit quietly and watch another dog work. Do it as often as you can. It can get expensive and cost you fabric ask me how I know. Practice without the blind. I have yet to honor behind a blind. And when you honor make sure he can see it all and preferably a little ahead of "the line"(or working dog). You may even see a "walk up honor"


What does this mean? 

At training about 3 wks ago. They did a drill where all the dogs were lined up and one dummy was tossed out and a the instructor called on one dog to go get the dummy. I noticed a lot of the dogs jumping up and whining. Now I know they should not have broke the sit command but can they whine is that acceptable?


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

how do you train for this? will it be to just enforce the sit command so they don't move till released or is there another way of training for honor.

I have 2 pups and they both do great retriever when separate, but when they're together, ace always will run for whatever I throw and deuce always waits back till ace grabs it and then deuce attacks ace. this happens everytime, however I've never made one of them sit and stay while I throw for the other.

I'm gonna start working on this ASAP.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> can they whine is that acceptable


No whining,no vocalization, and absolutely no jumping. NO movement!!
Sit quietly at heel until your given the retrieve (reward). That drill is called a "British Line" or similar. The dog that is behaving the best get's the bird as reward. Evan did it also at one of his seminars.



> how do you train for this? will it be to just enforce the sit command so they don't move till released or is there another way of training for honor.


Since you have two dogs you have a good situation. Start training with both out. One watching, one working. Maybe on a lead first on a sit, on a mat. Work one dog have the other on a sit on lead then you can and work up to sit without lead honoring the other dog. This will be severely tested from Senior up. (also in a hunting blind).
You will have walking honors also.

It is a valuable skill period, it has value in other situations also. Where may need to leave your dog for a period of time. Sit means Sit.

I use "NO BIRD" "SIT"


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good to know about the whining. I was wondering about it. I think this is something I will work on from day two on. I want Jige to be the best dog I can train him t be. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Your Welcome hope I can be of some help.
You don't want a noisy dog in the blind!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

General V said:


> Thank you so much. I will be working on this with pup from the get go.


 
Whoa! Not so fast. 
Teaching steadiness and the honor needs to be done in the proper sequence or you'll create other issues to deal with. The pup must first learn to go when sent, pick up the bird, return and deliver correctly BEFORE you start to steady the dog, and before you teach the honor.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah Whoa big time.
I was referring to training an older dog. Pups are a different story. My sincere apologies.

I am following a program to steady my pup as I go but it is long step by step process. I won't start expecting steady until around 6 mos and maybe not then it will depend on his progression. When you get those pups the only thing you want them to do LOVE chasing something and bringing it back to you. And working on sit and walking on lead with no pressure and virtually no correction and it is a fun game. Get a program follow it step by step. If you have access to a pro follow his program.

My apologies again for missing the pup part.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't honor with a pup either. You want them to think every bird they see is THEIRS. Especially on the water!!! It's easier to take them down a notch later on than to talk them into it because they've been corrected for not honoring well.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I didnt intend to make him sit during long sessions of other dogs working. I was thinking that he could take turns with my dog or have him watch my sisters dog after he has been played with. That would be the start of his learning to honor. I would never make him not want to go after a bird. I do have Evan training dvds I also have a few others That I will be using to help me along in this process.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

General V said:


> I didnt intend to make him sit during long sessions of other dogs working. I was thinking that he could take turns with my dog or have him watch my sisters dog after he has been played with. That would be the start of his learning to honor. I would never make him not want to go after a bird. I do have Evan training dvds I also have a few others That I will be using to help me along in this process.


Step by step on your training journey. But also, step by step in allowing your pup to mature, and in falling in love with retrieving. You'll find in my system the steady advice to allow a pup to be a pup. Let them get bird crazy before putting them under too much control. There is plenty of time for that.

However, while promoting prey drive we do have to monitor how that's developing, and not allow bad habits to form. Vocaliizing is just one very bad habit that can form while allowing a pup perhaps too much uncontrolled time in the field. Each one develops at its own pace, which is why I don't subscribe to schedules for development. The trainer carries a lot of responsibility.

EvanG


----------

